# How to Extract *.MZP files?



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

here:
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...tract+advPainter_1.5.1.mzp&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
or:
http://www.scriptspot.com/3ds-max/advanced-painter

it's a zip file...that includes advPainter_1.5.1.*mzp * and at that page, it says to extract it.
how? with what program? winzip and winrar can't do it.


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

From the 4th comment down on the second link you gave.


> Did you follow the installation instructions? You extract the .mzp file from the zip then from 3ds max click Maxscript /
> Run Script and select the .mzp file... Max will then put everything in the right place for you...


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

uh///I wasn&#8217;t familiar with script file formats
thanks batharoy


----------

